# Neues Layout für Computerbetrug



## SprMa (9 Januar 2002)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Umfrage bezüglich dem Gefallen des neuen Laypouts geschehen?
Unter forum.computerbetrug.de ist es zu sehen, aber es gibt keine Hinweise, ob es tatsächlich stattfindet...


Matthias

--
Dieser Post ist nicht ganz uneigennützig...


----------



## Heiko (9 Januar 2002)

Gib mir Zeit, kriegst Du Layout...  :lol:


----------



## Anonymous (20 August 2002)

....dieses aus- und einblenden ist kagge 

Ne, ehrlich, es nervt irgendwie und geht mir auf die Augen  :bigcry:


----------



## Heiko (20 August 2002)

IE-Nutzer...


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2002)

@Heiko: JA, IE-Nutzer.

Also bleibt mir nur die Wahl: Entweder ich bleibe bei IE und besuche diese Seite nur wenn nötig und so selten wie möglich..

oder

ich wechsle auf einen anderen Browser (Mozilla oder was weiss ich).

Nö, ich wechsel nicht den Browser  

...und IHR sollte euch überlegen, ob es wirklich "Kundenfreundlich" ist, diese ein- und ausblenden.


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Das sollte eigentlich seit dem Update nicht mehr so sein. Ich schau mal nach...


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Irgendwie hat sich das mit eingeschlichen. Sind die Überblendungen jetzt weg?


----------



## Anonymous (26 August 2002)

JA JA JA!!!

DANKE!!!

Ist zwar eine hübsche "Spielerei", dieses ein- und ausblenden... aber für ein Forum finde ich es nicht so gut.


Nochmals  DANKE!


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Kein Problem


----------



## Devilfrank (26 August 2002)

Ich fands ganz witzig. Aber so ist´s auch gut...
 8)


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Ich fands eigentlich auch recht gut, habs aber mit dem Mozilla eh nicht gesehen...


----------



## Devilfrank (26 August 2002)

Mozilla-Nutzer...


----------



## Heiko (26 August 2002)

Und ich steh dazu 
Wir haben mittlerweile auf der Arbeit Java-Applets Mozilla-tauglich gemacht, obwohl die normalerweise die Windows-Anmeldung zur Authentifizierung nutzen was unter Mozilla normalerweise nicht so einfach geht...  8)


----------



## technofreak (26 August 2002)

ich auch !

Mozilla for ever


----------



## SprMa (27 August 2002)

Ohne Moz en zu wollen, aber: "OPERA!"
Klein, schnell(-er als IE oder Moz), Standartkonform.
Ok. LöhnWare, aber das Werbefenster stört nicht all zu sehr.

Juhu. Ich freue mich schon auf den "Browser War", der sich anscheinend aus diesem Thread entwickelt... 

Aber im Ernst. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder den Browser verwenden, den er für den besten hält. Ob nun IE, Moz, NN, Opera, Konqeror, Voyager, Net+ oder wie sie alle heißen. Viel wichtiger ist, daß die Web"master" anfangen, ihre Seiten Standartkonform zu schreiben, sodaß sie mit jedem Browser betrachtet werden können...

Matthias


----------



## Heiko (27 August 2002)

SprMa schrieb:
			
		

> Aber im Ernst. Meiner Meinung nach sollte jeder den Browser verwenden, den er für den besten hält. Ob nun IE, Moz, NN, Opera, Konqeror, Voyager, Net+ oder wie sie alle heißen. Viel wichtiger ist, daß die Web"master" anfangen, ihre Seiten Standartkonform zu schreiben, sodaß sie mit jedem Browser betrachtet werden können...


Richtig. Und die Browserhersteller müssen anfangen, auf Schnickschnack zu verzichten und ihre Browser stabil und sicher zu machen.


----------

